# Jan 2013 DFWAPC CLUB MEETING



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

For our January meeting we will have a guest speaker, Casey R. Williams. He is an Aquatic Resources Graduate Student at Texas State University-San Marcos. He is also a Student Representative of the Aquatic Plant Management Society. He will be talking to us about our Texas native aquatic plants. If ever you were interested in wild collecting this would be for you. You might even have a plant or two that you would want him to identify or learn about.

Nancy will be this month's host for us. She has been a fish breeder for many years, specializing in exotic angel fish. It will also be interesting to see her fish set-up. She has sold to may local fish stores in the DFW area.

Annual dues, due in January are:
$20 for an individual or $25 for a couples membership within the DFW area
$10 within the state of Texas
$5 for the rest of the US or anywhere else in the world
Membership renewal can be done at this meeting or online at our website below:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html

This is also the month for club officer nominations and elections. Please see our thread here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/86566-2013-dfwapc-officer-elections.html

This month's meeting promises to be VERY interesting! Don't miss it!

*When: Sunday, January 20, 2013, 1:00pm -3:00pm
Where: Nancy's house (Haiven on APC and DFWFishbox)
What: Presenter Casey R. Williams. Texas Aquatic Plants
Bring: Plants to trade, refreshments, new members.*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

WOW!

I thought we lost track of Casey since the amazing trip to San Marcos in 2008! 
https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/SanMarcosRiverMay172008#

This is wonderful!

NICE!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

look like we will have a very good speaker, and get to see some really nice angel fish.
fun and exciting I bet will be at this months meeting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't forget this meeting..... Coming right up now!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

This was a great meeting. Many new faces (to me) were there, about 40 people in all. Thanks so much for the great speaker, the great location and the food! Thanks for hosting Nancy!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Pictures!!!! 

How was the talk?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Phil!

The talk was great, and Casey has allowed us to post the PowerPoint on our web site, when we figure out how to do that, LOL. Of course it won't have all his fascinating commentary.

I thought of you many times while he was speaking.


----------

